# rigging pillies



## bonetti30 (May 20, 2012)

hi all, 
i normally just rig a whole pillie through the eye on a size 4/0 circle hook. i have also tried to rig half pillies next to were i have cut it in half but it always seem's to of fallen of after casting. i have read on the internet that some people hook it through the tail and do a half hitch to secure and others use some kind of elastic to secure it?
how do you rig it? do you use 2 hooks when throwing out a whole pillie? and what knots do you use when tieing the hook to the line?
cheers jack


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok for a half pillie if your using the tail put the hook through towards the end you cut then half hitch around the tail. For the head end pass the hook through the fishes eye or head pull it all the way through then in again near where you cut it. Hope that makes sense. For a whole pilchard snell the hooks about two to three inches apart and pass the bottom hook through the head and second hook where ever it lands and half hitch around tail. Good luck


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I use a single hook for both half and whole pillies.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

dont hold me to this as ive never done it but i have herd if you salt the pilies the night before it will draw the moisture out thus drying them out and better to keep on a hook. i dont think thr fish would mind thr extra salt but i still have my doubts on the whole thing.


----------



## foxx1 (Jun 3, 2012)

Far from being an expert but a long shank hook through the mouth, line wrapped around the body then the hook pulled through the tail worked for me on fathers day. Both bream and tsilor caught on the day. Pillies seemed to stay secure on the hook this way.


----------

